# Thoughts on a mini split and mobile home.



## birdxa (3 mo ago)

Hi there, I have an older early 90's 14x70 mobile home at camp and was looking for opinions on a multi zone mini split system for heating and cooling. Is this a feasible solution? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bobber (Jun 24, 2021)

I would say that it is a good idea and cannot think of any real downsides.


----------

